# Feeling suicidal and depressed about no friends



## buckmg1

This has been bothering me for mostly all my life and recently I've gotten to the point where I don't see a point living anymore if I have no one that actually takes interest in me or my personality. So what am I to do to actually find friends? Just go out and start randomly talking to people sparking a random conversation and then later ask them if they want to be friends?

Because I'm tired of just being isolated in my room not because I want to but because I have nothing else to do, or no one to hang out with. 

I've wondered what makes me so unenjoyable to be around, my looks? (yet I wash myself every morning, brush my hair, moisturize my faze, etc.) that I'm annoying and as too many questions? or that I'm too awkward to be around?

Thoughts?


----------



## something there

You could try projecting your interests. Go places where people are doing things that interest you. What interests you?

I bet if you took that amazing bunny with you, you'd have no problem attracting conversation. Everybody likes bunnies.


----------



## chessman6500

Find hobbies, you can keep trying to find friends, but if you do something that occupies your time and fills your day, its so much better than the odds of you making a new friend. Its hard, especially today, to make new friends. We all want them but sometimes, its problematic on how to acquire them. Just enjoy yourself. Look at what you have to offer to you. If your happy with what hobbies you have, or what your doing in your life, thats all that should matter in the end. We don't need people to live our lives. If a friend comes, fine, if not, be upset for a while, then go back to what you like to do.

You CAN find people this way, because they will share an interest to yours. Similar as what poster up above said. The more interests you develop, the better the chance you have of meeting someone new.


----------



## MoveAlong91

It's all about hobbies, and don't be so hard on yourself because SA complicates your life, our lives here, too. I know it's hard, but there are so many people in this world, and believe it or not, there's thousands of people you can relate to. Keep your head up. Join clubs or something that you find interesting. If you play a sport, you play a sport you are bound to meet a friend. There so many ways to make friends, at least a few, you know?


----------



## buckmg1

something there said:


> You could try projecting your interests. Go places where people are doing things that interest you. What interests you?
> 
> I bet if you took that amazing bunny with you, you'd have no problem attracting conversation. Everybody likes bunnies.


yea I was thinking the same thing but I don't want to be obsessed about them xD


----------



## buckmg1

chessman6500 said:


> Find hobbies, you can keep trying to find friends, but if you do something that occupies your time and fills your day, its so much better than the odds of you making a new friend. Its hard, especially today, to make new friends. We all want them but sometimes, its problematic on how to acquire them. Just enjoy yourself. Look at what you have to offer to you. If your happy with what hobbies you have, or what your doing in your life, thats all that should matter in the end. We don't need people to live our lives. If a friend comes, fine, if not, be upset for a while, then go back to what you like to do.
> 
> You CAN find people this way, because they will share an interest to yours. Similar as what poster up above said. The more interests you develop, the better the chance you have of meeting someone new.


thank you for the advice


----------



## meandernorth

In addition to hobbies, see if there are volunteering opportunities, community groups, local meet-ups, chances to network, and stuff like that. It's often a matter of increasing the odds. The more you get out, the better your chances.


----------



## JustJordan

I isolated myself for a few years actually. I know how it can really beat down on you. I self-sabotage my friendships and relationships to the point that I didn't have anyone left to talk to. Ive been slowly working my way out of that and I'm currently feeling much better. I suggest messaging people randomly on here or Facebook just to strike up some sort of conversation. It'll easy the loneliness, at least for awhile.


----------



## ssonbb

don't be sad about it 
first, best friends is your family
second, Better be alone than in bad company.
lastly, you can start in your school or university, join different clubs there, or be a volunteer in places you know that you will meet good people in it.


----------



## AnnieMay

I was in the same situation. Kinda still am and clawing myself out of it. First off I'd say stop beating yourself up and thinking there's something wrong or off putting about you because there's really not.

The only way to make friends really is to start interacting with people and nurturing some of those relationships, whether it's as someone said, sending fb messages or joining a group you're interested in. I know that sounds like cliche advice but it's true. After that, I find I have to be proactive and persistent about it to get anywhere (suggesting things to do with a new person, regularly going to a group etc) which feels uncomfortable because y'know, I have a fear of social interactions, but it's the only way to overcome that fear and stop being lonely.

This website really changed things round for me, despite having known about it for probably years been never paying it much attention: http://www.succeedsocially.com/


----------



## iCod

I don't have real life friends, but I do have online friends.
During summertime, when I'm out of school, and have nobody to talk to (My family actually ignores me, even during dinner) I turn to people online, mainly in multilayer video games or, forums such as these.
Sure, I'm not going out and meeting new people face to face, but chatting with people online is just something that I enjoy doing so much. When you're out in the real world, nobody knows you, and you don't even know if you have any similar interests.
When I'm playing a video game, or on a forum, _everybody _is there because they share at least _one _thing in common with each other (love for the game, the forum topic, etc) therefore, it makes creating relationships with these people both quicker, and so much more easier.


----------

